# Bachmann Spectrum C&O 2-6-6-2 with DCC & Sound



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Im interested in buying this loco and was wondering what your thoughts were about it?? I can get it for $200US does that sound reasonable!! Finally it says it is articulated is this a fact???










Thanks
Pat


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

All the "articulated" part means on that engine is that the front drivers and leading wheels are on a pivot that allows the boiler to move over the top of them. (You can see it in the pic above.) DCC & sound equipped for $200 sounds about right.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

So tighter radius is possible?? And your thoughts on the loco??

Thanks
Pat


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Tighter than what? That's a long sucker, it may go through an 18"R curve, but would look much better going through a larger curve.

I love the engine - very cool.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I got the sister to that one. Mine is engine # 1521. Runs super
smooth. Good sounds. Has a tsunami decoder. My only complaint
is top speed seems to be kinda low. Top speed seems to be 40-45
scale mph. This may be by design. The protype was built to cruise
with a long train at 45 mph. It has short drivers so not built for
speed. I got mine for a little less than 200 but I just checked at
where I bought it and they are at 249.99 with the oil tender one.
Should be same loco though. It handles 18" track just fine. I don't
regret buying mine. Good luck.




















I guess you are talking HO. Mine is.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

I've just bought the oil tender type without sound $170 I will install my own sound decoder!! Yes HO is what I was asking about!!! I'm looking forward to receiving it!!!
An awesome looking engine which will look great on our layout!!!

Thanks
Pat


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Congrats on your purchase. I am sure you will be happy with it.
The engine is very smooth at all speeds. I have only pulled 15 cars
behind mine due to my small track size but it did it effortlessly.
On my soon to come large layout it will head up a long coal train.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

I posted in "what's new" and Pat gave me this link to when he bought his.

I'll bring this back to life Pat, I like the white highlights on mopac's engine, might have to try and do that, mine is unlettered?? (is that a word?).
I've had 30 wagons on it so far and it does not slow down, when it was flat out I did run my Atlas B 23-7 behind it doing the same speed and I was told (by the Atlas) that they were doing 4 7 (47MPH scale speed)
Seems to be a top engine.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

It's an awesome locomotive!!! A good friend of mine also bought one and Sean installed sound in it!!!

Pat


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

These locomotives come equipped with Tsunami sound which is excellent' I have one and have posted a video.
as to their speed keep in mind they were drag freight loco's so speeds exceeding 40 mph were not the norm and they look best between 20-35 mph.
Enjoy the sight of the side rods moving slowly as she picks up speed.

http://youtu.be/w2XG2IM25e8


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

I only run about half throttle, that seems a nice pace. I have it set on 128 speed steps and it starts to move on step 5 with 30 carriages.:thumbsup:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I have a Y6b that is articulated and it looks great starting off using the Tech ll transformer with momentum on it. Prett neat watching the rods and linkage working faster and faster. However as you say the 45 mph is about tops for this lugger. Works ok on 18" too. My Birkshire however does not go well on the 18" It's a 4-8-4 and the four driver sets get hung up on turnouts. Runs great on the mainline though and pretty fast too. Pete


----------

